# How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winner)



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="4">*2005-2006 Upcoming Games Schedule*</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"> <td width="11%">MARCH</td> <td width="20%">OPPONENT</td> <td width="16%">TIME (ET)</td> <td width="15%">TV</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 3</td> <td><nobr>at Golden State</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>KCAL 9</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sat 4</td> <td><nobr>Detroit</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Mon 6</td> <td><nobr>San Antonio</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 8</td> <td><nobr>at NO/Oklahoma City</nobr></td> <td> 8:00 PM</td><td>KCAL 9</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 10</td> <td><nobr>at San Antonio</nobr></td> <td> 8:30 PM</td><td>KCAL 9</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 12</td> <td><nobr>Seattle</nobr></td> <td> 3:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Tue 14</td> <td><nobr>at Sacramento</nobr></td> <td> 10:00 PM</td><td>KCAL 9</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 15</td> <td><nobr>Minnesota</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 17</td> <td><nobr>at New Jersey</nobr></td> <td> 7:30 PM</td><td>KCAL 9</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 19</td> <td><nobr>at Cleveland</nobr></td> <td> 1:00 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Mon 20</td> <td><nobr>at Boston</nobr></td> <td> 7:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 22</td> <td><nobr>Sacramento</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 24</td> <td><nobr>Milwaukee</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 26</td> <td><nobr>NO/Oklahoma City</nobr></td> <td> 9:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Thu 30</td> <td><nobr>San Antonio</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 31</td> <td><nobr>at Seattle</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="colhead"> <td width="11%">APRIL</td> <td width="20%">OPPONENT</td> <td width="16%">TIME (ET)</td> <td width="15%">TV</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 2</td> <td><nobr>Houston</nobr></td> <td> 3:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Thu 6</td> <td><nobr>at Denver</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 7</td> <td><nobr>at Phoenix</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 9</td> <td><nobr>LA Clippers</nobr></td> <td> 9:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Tue 11</td> <td><nobr>Golden State</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 14</td> <td><nobr>Portland</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 16</td> <td><nobr>Phoenix</nobr></td> <td> 3:30 PM</td><td> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 19</td> <td><nobr>NO/Oklahoma City</nobr></td> <td> 10:30 PM</td><td>FOX WEST
</td></tr></tbody></table>*
Cris will donate 30,000 Ucash to anyone who gets it exactly right*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 23?*

0 if they are lucky..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 23?*

Not sure how many they'll win but I know they'll lose these two....Tue 14 and Wed 22.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 23?*

10


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="340" width="684"> <tbody><tr class="colhead"><td width="11%">MARCH</td> <td width="20%">OPPONENT</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 3</td> <td><nobr>at Golden State</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 12</td> <td><nobr>Seattle</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Tue 14</td> <td><nobr>at Sacramento</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 15</td> <td><nobr>Minnesota</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Mon 20</td> <td><nobr>at Boston</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 22</td> <td><nobr>Sacramento</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 24</td> <td><nobr>Milwaukee</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 26</td> <td><nobr>NO/Oklahoma City</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Sun 2</td> <td><nobr>Houston</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Tue 11</td> <td><nobr>Golden State</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Fri 14</td> <td><nobr>Portland</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" valign="top"> <td>Wed 19</td> <td><nobr>NO/Oklahoma City





</nobr></td> </tr></tbody> </table> 



I say they win these 12 games which would end the season with a .500 record.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

ur not gonna beat sac twice. and u wont beat houston either. 10 wins


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

They have about eight automatic losses so the question is how many games out of 16 are they going to win. I'm hoping twelve so that they can atleast finish the season at .500 but they are probably going to only win about 9.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

Ill donate 30,000 UCash to anyone who get its exactly right...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

15 wins


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*



Cris said:


> Ill donate 30,000 UCash to anyone who get its exactly right...


A feble attempt to make this season interesting.


Alright, Alright. I say they go 13-11.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

Hopefully over 12 games, so they are above 50.

The Lakers looks like they are collapsing just like last year.
Hope they learned their lesson.

If the Lakers don't the playoffs, then I hope itz not a very close one. If they don't make it, i hope they lose by a big margin. That way, the freaking GM's will take notice and do something to the Laker team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

question is: is 9-10 wins good enough for the playoffs??? they better hope they at least split with sac and beat houston...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

11-13 next 24


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

10-14


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

11


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

15 wins


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*



Cris said:


> Ill donate 30,000 UCash to anyone who get its exactly right...


To make it more interesting...i'll donate another 1,000,000 UCash to the winner also.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

13 wins


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

8 Kobe's number


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> 8 Kobe's number


im still tryna figure out how i got in ur sig? i like lebron...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

14 wins


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

14


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (30,000 ucash for winner)*

12-12

:clown:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*



Ghiman said:


> To make it more interesting...i'll donate another 1,000,000 UCash to the winner also.


i see your million and raise you 999 million more


thats right

1,000,000,000 For the Right Guess...

ill give you until tipoff tomorrow to get guesses in


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

Fri 3 at Golden State WIN
Sat 4 Detroit LOSS
Mon 6 San Antonio LOSS
Wed 8 at NO/Oklahoma City LOSS
Fri 10 at San Antonio LOSS
Sun 12 Seattle WIN
Tue 14 at Sacramento LOSS
Wed 15 Minnesota LOSS
Fri 17 at New Jersey LOSS
Sun 19 at Cleveland LOSS
Mon 20 at Boston WIN
Wed 22 Sacramento LOSS
Fri 24 Milwaukee WIN
Sun 26 NO/Oklahoma City WIN
Thu 30 San Antonio LOSS
Fri 31 at Seattle LOSS

APRIL OPPONENT TIME (ET) TV
Sun 2 Houston LOSS
Thu 6 at Denver LOSS
Fri 7 at Phoenix LOSS
Sun 9 LA Clippers LOSS
Tue 11 Golden State WIN
Fri 14 Portland WIN
Sun 16 Phoenix LOSS
Wed 19 NO/Oklahoma City WIN

8 Wins total,
16 blow outs.
Hows that for positive?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

Your title says 1 billion. You don't have that much money, Ghiman


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

15 wins. Just in case the Lakers go on some sort of huge run.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*



The One said:


> Your title says 1 billion. You don't have that much money, Ghiman


 http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3244006&postcount=24


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*



Cris said:


> i see your million and raise you 999 million more
> 
> 
> thats right
> ...



:eek8: now that makes it more interesting!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

*Lucky 13*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

13 games


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

9 games at most. If they are lucky lakers will get 10 wins.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

12


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

Fri 3 at Golden State WIN
Sat 4 Detroit LOSS
Mon 6 San Antonio LOSS
Wed 8 at NO/Oklahoma City WIN
Fri 10 at San Antonio LOSS
Sun 12 Seattle WIN
Tue 14 at Sacramento LOSS
Wed 15 Minnesota WIN
Fri 17 at New Jersey WIN
Sun 19 at Cleveland WIN
Mon 20 at Boston WIN
Wed 22 Sacramento LOSS
Fri 24 Milwaukee WIN
Sun 26 NO/Oklahoma City WIN
Thu 30 San Antonio LOSS
Fri 31 at Seattle WIN

APRIL OPPONENT TIME (ET) TV
Sun 2 Houston WIN
Thu 6 at Denver WIN
Fri 7 at Phoenix LOSS
Sun 9 LA Clippers WIN
Tue 11 Golden State WIN
Fri 14 Portland WIN
Sun 16 Phoenix LOSS
Wed 19 NO/Oklahoma City WIN

16!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

13


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

b34c- 0 
pac4eva5 10
*Laker Freak 12
*LamarButler 13
Ych 12
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ 11
KennyK 10
Jethro 11
NaL 15
Blink4 13
*LBJthefuturegoat 8
*CubanLaker 14
PauloCatarino 14
*Lynx 12
*CDRacingZX6R 8
*Pacers Fan 15
*KobeBryant08 13
nguyen_milan 13
ShowTimeLakers2005 9
*James_Posey 12
*_Shadyballa8D13 15
_*Steez 13
Cris 14
*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

The Lakers have 10 wins right now.

*Eliminated:

*b34c- 0 
*LBJthefuturegoat 8
*CDRacingZX6R 8
ShowTimeLakers2005 9


*Still Alive:

* pac4eva5 10
*Laker Freak 12
*LamarButler 13
Ych 12
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ 11
KennyK 10
Jethro 11
NaL 15
Blink4 13
CubanLaker 14
PauloCatarino 14
*Lynx 12
**Pacers Fan 15
*KobeBryant08 13
nguyen_milan 13
*James_Posey 12
*_Shadyballa8D13 15
_*Steez 13
Cris 14*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

The Lakers have 11 wins right now.

*Eliminated:

*b34c- 0 
*LBJthefuturegoat 8
*CDRacingZX6R 8
ShowTimeLakers2005 9
pac4eva5 10
KennyK 10



*Still Alive:
*
*Laker Freak 12
*LamarButler 13
Ych 12
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ 11
Jethro 11
NaL 15
Blink4 13
CubanLaker 14
PauloCatarino 14
*Lynx 12
**Pacers Fan 15
*KobeBryant08 13
nguyen_milan 13
*James_Posey 12
*_Shadyballa8D13 15
_*Steez 13
Cris 14*
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

The Lakers have 15 wins right now and if they beat the Hornets in the last game there will be no winners.

*Eliminated:

*b34c- 0 
*LBJthefuturegoat 8
*CDRacingZX6R 8
ShowTimeLakers2005 9
pac4eva5 10
KennyK 10
Jethro 11
KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ 11
*Laker Freak 12**
Lynx 12*
Ych 12*
James_Posey 12*
LamarButler 13
KobeBryant08 13
nguyen_milan 13
Blink4 13*
Steez 13*
CubanLaker 14
PauloCatarino 14
*Cris 14

* *Still Alive:*

NaL 15
*Pacers Fan 15
*_Shadyballa8D13 15
__Ghiman 16
_

<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

Wow... Good then i wont have to payout. Lets go Lakers!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

The Lakers won 16 so there are no winners.

*Cris:







*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

*ucccckkkk Yeah


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

NOOOOOOOO I said 16 wins go check.

I win. :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

Nice Try But No "_ Last edited by Shadyballa8D13 : Today at 05:09 PM." 

_and i copied guesses into my post to avoid cheating, i should take away 1 billion from you


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

I was just kidding.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

uh huh... and kobe bryant lead the league in scoring, yeh right... o


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24?*

I said they'd only win 9 games. I feel so terrible.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: How many games will this team win over the next 24? (1,000,000,000 ucash for winn*

6 games


----------

